# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  "قاعدة: المشقة تجلب التيسير، مفهومها وتطبيقاتها". بقلم حمزة الكتاني

## حمزة الكتاني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله وحده، وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه

قاعدة: المشقة تجلب التيسير؛ مفهومها وتطبيقاتها
بقلم: الدكتور الشريف حمزة بن علي الكتاني.

تمهيد
وبعد؛ فهذا بحث بخصوص "قاعدة: المشقة تجلب التيسير، مفهومها وتطبيقاتها"، أستعرض فيه مفهوم هذه القاعدة، ودلالتها اللفظية، ثم تأصيلها من الناحية الشرعية، وأقوال العلماء في ذلك، ثم أضرب عدة أمثلة في مسائل فقهية أُخذ فيها بهذه القاعدة.

معتمدا في ذلك على ما تيسر لدي من المصادر الأصولية، وفقه القواعد الشرعية، التي غطت البحث من عدة نواحي، من المصادر المعتمدة قديما وحديثا، أو ما رُسم عند المتأخرين على منوالها.

خطة البحث:
ونظرا لاشتراط أي بحث أن يقوم على خطة متجانسة البناء، محكمة الصياغة، فقد آثرت أن تكون خطتي كالتالي:

- المقدمة: أستعرض فيها تعريف القاعدة ومفهومها.
- الفصل الأول: تأصيل القاعدة من الناحية الشرعية، وأقوال الفقهاء في ذلك.
- الفصل الثاني: نموذج من التطبيقات الفقهية لهذه القاعدة.
- الفصل الثالث: في قواعد نتجت عن هذه القاعدة. 
- الخاتمة في خلاصة الموضوع.
- فهرس المصادر.
- الفهرس العام.

وأسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقني فيما رمت إليه، ويجعل لي سبيلا إلى الصواب والسداد، فما كان من التوفيق فهو من الله وحده، وما كان من غيره فهو مني ومن الشيطان. وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.

وكتبه:
الشريف محمد حمزة بن محمد علي الكتاني 
المقدمة
قبل الدخول في أي موضوع موضوع، يجب علينا تعريفه وشرحه، حتى يتيسر تصوره ومن ثمة فهمه على الطريقة الصائبة. فقاعدة "المشقة تجلب التيسير" من قواعد الفقه الكلية الخمس التي يرجع إليها الفقه كله، وقد دلت عليها نصوص شرعية كثيرة من الكتاب والسنة، بل وإجماع الأمة.

معنى "القاعدة الفقهية":
وقبل الدخول في معنى القاعدة المدروسة، أجد لزاما علي تعريف مصطلح "القاعدة الفقهية" لغة واصطلاحا:

فالقاعدة لغة: الأساس. وهي تجمع على قواعد، وهي: أسس الشيء وأصوله حسيا كان أو معنويا. وقد ورد هذا اللفظ في القرآن الكريم، قال الحق تعالى: {وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل}. [البقرة/ 127]. وقال جل جلاله: {فأتى الله بنيانهم من القواعد}. [النحل/ 26]. وقال الزجّاج: "القواعد: أساطين البناء التي تعمده"(1).

أما من الناحية الاصطلاحية: فهي قضية كلية منطبقة على جميع جزئياتها. وعرفها أبو البقاء الكفوي بقوله: قضية كلية من حيث اشتمالها بالقوة على أحكام جزئيات موضوعها. وللتفتازاني، والتاج ابن السبكي، والتهانوي تعاريف تدور حول هذا المعنى(2). 

معنى قاعدة "المشقة تجلب التيسير":
ومعنى "المشقة تجلب التيسير" من حيث اللفظ: أن الأصل في الأحكام الشرعية أن تطبق، ويعمل بها وفق ما أمر به الشارع، غير أن هذا التطبيق مشترط بالاستطاعة والقدرة على التطبيق، ومتى عدمت تلك الاستطاعة والقدرة، فإن الأمر يرفع إما كليا أو جزئيا، يرفع كليا بانتفاء أسبابه، ويرفع جزئيا بالتخفيف في شروطه، وحتى أركانه أحيانا، كالوقوف في الصلاة، وحضور الجمعة والجماعة...إلخ.
وحينئذ؛ فهذه قاعدة فهمت من مجموعة كبرى من الفروع، وتنطبق على جل جزئياتها، والتي هي جل أحكام الشريعة الغراء.

فجميع الشريعة حنيفية سمحة، حنيفية في التوحيد، لأن مبناها على عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، ولسنا مطالبين في التعمق في المسائل العقيدية، وشدة التعمق في مسائل الغيب، إنما نؤمن بكلام الله على مراد الله.

سمحة في الأحكام والأعمال، فالصلوات المفروضات خمس في اليوم والليلة، لا تستغرق من الوقت إلا جزءا يسيرا. والزكاة لا تجب إلا في الأموال المتمولة إذا بلغت نصابا، وهي جزء يسير في العام مرة. وكذلك صيام شهر رمضان شهر واحد في جميع العام، والحج لا يجب إلا مرة في العمر على المستطيع..وبقية الواجبات عوارض بحسب أسبابها، وكلها في غاية اليسر والسهولة.

ثم إنه مع هذه السهولة في الأحكام، إذا عرض للعبد بعض الأعذار التي تعجزه أو تشق عليه مشقة شديدة؛ خفف عنه تخفيفا يناسب الحال، فيصلي المريض الفريضة قائما، فإن عجز قاعدا أو نائما ويوميء بالركوع والسجود، ويصلي بطهارة الماء، فإن شق عليه صلى بالتيمم، وإن كان مسافرا جمع بين الظهرين والعشاءين...إلخ. وتأتي في الفصل الثاني بعض الفروع الفقهية التي بنيت على هذه القاعدة بإذنه تعالى(3).

الهوامش:
(1) "القواعد الفقهية" ص39، 40، 41 ملخصا.
(2) "القواعد والأصول الجامعة" ص29، 30، ببعض تصرف..
(3) "القواعد والأصول الجامعة" ص29، 30، ببعض تصرف..


-يتبع-

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

الفصل الأول
تأصيل القاعدة من الناحية الشرعية، وأقوال الفقهاء في ذلك
هذه القاعدة أصل عظيم من أصول الشريعة، بحيث جميع رخص الشريعة وتحقيقاتها متفرعة عنها،  وقد تضافرت الآيات والأحاديث والأخبار على الاستدلال لها وتعضيدها(1)، فهي من القواعد المأخوذة من النصوص الشرعية المعللة.

فمن القرآن الكريم: قال الله تعالى: {يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر}. [البقرة/ 185]، وقال جل جلاله: {لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها}. [البقرة/ 286]، وقال عز أمره: {لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا ما آتاها}. [الطلاق/ 7]، وقال سبحانه: {وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج}. [الحج/ 78]، وقال عز من قائل: {فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم}. [التغابن/ 16]. وغير ذلك من الآيات الكثار.
ووجه الدلالة في تلك الآيات: أن الشريعة الإسلامية تتوخى دائما رفع الحرج عن الناس، وليس في أحكامها ما يجاوز قوى الإنسان الضعيفة، وهذه النصوص دلت على ذلك لعموم معناها، وانطلاقا منها استنبط الفقهاء تلك القاعدة، وجعلوها بمثابة نبراس يستضيئون به عند النوازل والوقائع، ويعالجون كثيرا من المسائل والقضايا على أساسها(2).

أما من الحديث النبوي؛ فقد تضافرت الأحاديث والآثار على هذا المعنى، تارة تصريحا، وتارة تلميحا، ولا أوضح من ذلك تسمية الشريعة بالشريعة السمحة، أي: شريعة التسامح، واليسر، وعدم التكليف بما لا يطاق.

وقد جاء في حديث أسامة بن شريك التغلبي رضي الله عنه قال: أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وأصحابه كأنما على رؤوسهم الطير، فجاءته الأعراب من جوانب تسأله عن أشياء، فقالوا: هل علينا حرج من كذا؟. فقال: "عباد الله؛ وضع الله الحرج إلا امرأ اقترض امرءا ظلما، فذاك يحرج ويهلك".

بل عقد البخاري رحمه الله بابا في صحيحه بعنوان "الدين يسر"، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أحب الدين إلى الله الحنيفية السمحة"، وتناول فيه ما روي عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا: "إن الدين يسر، ولن يشاد الدين أحد إلا غلبه، فسددوا وقاربوا وأبشروا، واستعينوا بالغدوة والروحة، وشيء من الدلجة"(3).

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في شرحه: "وسمي الدين يسرا مبالغة بالنسبة إلى الأديان قبله، لأن الله وضع عن هذه الأمة الإصر الذي كان على من قبلهم، ومن أوضح الأمثلة له: أن توبتهم كانت بقتل أنفسهم. وتوبة هذه الأمة: بالإقلاع والعزم والندم"(4).

وروى البخاري عن أنس رضي الله عنه مرفوعا: "يسروا ولا تعسروا، وبشروا ولا تنفروا"(5). 

وروى البخاري – أيضا – عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: "كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أمرهم أمرهم من الأعمال بما يطيقون"(6)..

فدلت هذه الآيات والأحاديث على أن التيسير ركن من أركان الدين، وقاعدة أساسية تلازم كافة الأحكام الشرعية، فمتى وجدت المشقة وجد معها التيسير، غير أن المشقة يجب أن تكون حقيقية لا ظنية، مشقة مقبولة شرعا، لا مشقة دلال واستهتار وركون إلى الدعة.


الفصل الثاني
نموذج من التطبيقات الفقهية لهذه القاعدة
لقد دلت الآيات والأحاديث السابقة على أن الشارع قصد إلى التيسير، وجعل دعوته إليه على ثلاثة أوجه:

1-	فبعضها يتناول يسر هذا الدين وسماحته، ورفع الحرج عن العباد.

2-	وقسم منها يتعرض لأوامر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بالتخفيف، ونهي الناس عن التعمق والتشديد.

3-	وباقيها في بيان ما ترك صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من بعض القرب خشية المشقة(7).

فالشارع جعلها قاعدة بني عليها الدين كله، حتى سميت ملة الإسلام بالحنيفية السمحاء، ثم زاد فأمر العباد بالتيسير وعدم المشقة، والتزام أيسر الأمرين، ثم ثلث بترك أمور من القرب – كالجمع لصلاة التراويح مثلا – خشية أن تفرض على العباد.

ويدخل تحت هذه القاعدة أنواع من الفقه، منها في العبادات: التيمم عند مشقة استعمال الماء على حسب تفاصيله في الفقه، والقعود في الصلاة عند مشقة القيام، وفي النافلة مطلقا، وقصر الصلاة في السفر، والجمع بين الصلاتين..ونحو ذلك..

ومن التخفيفات أيضا: إعذار الجمعة والجماعة، وتعجيل الزكاة، والتخفيفات في العبادات والمعاملات، والمناكحات والجنايات. 

ومن التخفيفات المطلقة: فروض الكفاية وسننها، والعمل بالظنون لمشقة الاطلاع على اليقين(8)...

ومنها: العفو عن اليسير من طين الشوارع، ولو ظننت نجاستها، والرجوع إلى الظن في تطهير الأشياء إذا لم يمكن اليقين، وإباحة الميتة للمضطر، وإباحة ما تدعو إليه الحاجة(9)..

ومنها: العفو عن الدم اليسير النجس، والاكتفاء بالاستجمار الشرعي عن الاستنجاء، وطهارة أفواه الصبيان، والاكتفاء بنضح بول الغلام الصغير الذي لم يأكل الطعام لشهوة وقيئة.

ومنها: العمل بالأصل في طهارة الأشياء وحلها، فالأصل في المياه والأراضي والثياب والأواني وغيرها الطهارة، حتى تعلم نجاستها، والأصل في الأطعمة والأشربة الحل إلا ما نص الشارع على تحريمه.

ومنها: أن المتمتع والقارن في الحج قد حصل لكل منهما حج وعمرة تامان في سفر واحد، ولهذا وجب عليهما الهدي شكرا لتلك النعمة(10)..بل كل أمور الحج مبنية على التيسير {فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى}. [البقرة/ 203].

ومن ذلك ما أفتى به مجلس كبار علماء المملكة العربية السعودية بتوسعة وقت رمي الجمار في الحج ليمتد من الفجر للمغرب، بدل قصره على ما بعد الزوال، وذلك تفاديا للازدحام الشديد الذي تنتج عنه اصطدامات ووفيات كثيرة في كل موسم.

ويدخل في هذا الأصل: إباحة المحرمات للمضطر، وإباحة ما تدعو إليه الحاجة، كالعرايا، وإباحة أخذ العوض في مسابقة الخيل والإبل والسهام(11)..إلخ..

ومسائل هذه القاعدة كثيرة لا يحدها الحصر، ولا يمكن تحجيرها في مجموع واحد، إذ هي تتعدد بتعدد الزمان وأحواله، وتعدد النوازل واختلافها.

الهوامش:
(1) "القواعد والأصول الجامعة" ص29.
(2) "القواعد الفقهية" ص303.
(3) "صحيح البخاري" (1/ 16).
(4) "فتح الباري" (1/ 101).
(5) "صحيح البخاري" (1/ 27).
(6) "صحيح البخاري" (1/ 11).
(7) "القواعد الفقهية" ص307.
(8) "شرح الكوكب المنير" (4/ 446).
(9) "المرتقى الذلول" ص242.
(10) "القواعد والأصول الجامعة" ص31 بتصرف.
(11) المصدر السابق.


-يتبع-

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

الفصل الثالث
في قواعد نتجت عن هذه القاعدة
سبق وأن أشرنا إلى أن تلك القاعدة من القواعد الخمسة التي يبنى عليها الفقه، ولا شك أن القواعد الفقهية غير مقتصرة على تلك الخمسة فقط، بل أوصلها العلماء إلى أكثر من ذلك بكثير، وإن كانت جميعها لها ارتباط وثيق مباشر أو غير مباشر بهذه القواعد الخمسة المذكورة. والتي هي: اليقين لا يزول بالشك، والمشقة تجلب التيسير، والضرر يزال، والأمور بمقاصدها، وإذا تعارضت مفسدتان روعي أعظمهما ضررا بارتكاب أخفهما.

ومن أهم القواعد المنبثقة عن قاعدة "المشقة تجلب التيسير":

1- "الضرورات تبيح المحظورات". فقد دلت عليها آيات من كتاب الله تعالى؛ كقوله تعالى: {فمن اضطر في مخمصة غير متجانف لإثم فإن الله غفور رحيم}. [المائدة/ 3]. ونظائرها الأخرى، كقوله سبحانه: {إلا ما اضطررتم إليه}. [الأنعام/ 119]. بعد تعداد جملة من المحرمات. فالقاعدة مستفادة من استثناء القرآن الكريم حالات الاضطرار في ظروف استثنائية خاصة.

وكذلك قول الله عز وجل: {إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان}. [النحل/ 106]، فاللجوء إلى محظور عند الاضطرار، والنطق بكلمة الكفر عند الإكراه مما عفا الله العباد عنه، وسوغه لهم بإنزال آيات بينات. فهذه القاعدة – على حد قول العلامة علي الندوي – تعتبر من الأصول المحكمة الأصلية في بناء الفقه الإسلامي، وهي دليل في ذاتها على مرونة الفقه ومدى صلاحيته واتساعه لحاجات الناس.

2- ومن القواعد المكملة لتلك القاعدة: "ما جاز للضرورة يتقدر بقدرها". فالظاهر أنها مستقاة من قوله سبحانه وتعالى: {فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد..}. الآة [البقرة/ 173 – الأنعام/ 145 – النحل/ 115].

3- ومن القواعد المندرجة تحت تلك القاعدة العامة: القاعدة المشهورة: "إذا ضاق الأمر اتسع". فأصلها في كتاب الله، وهو قوله تعالى: {إن مع العسر يسرا}. [الانشراح/ 6] (1).

فتبين لنا من ذلك أهمية هذه القاعدة العظيمة، وابتناء قواعد مهمة من قواعد الشريعة عليها، وانبثاقها منها، مع ما تحمله كل قاعدة من حمولة فقهية، وفروع لا حصر لها تشمل كافة أبواب الفقه ومرافق الحياة.

 الخاتمة في خلاصة الموضوع
تلخص لنا مما مضى أن قاعدة "المشقة تجلب التيسير" قاعدة مهمة من قواعد الشريعة، بل إحدى القواعد التي بني عليها الفقه الإسلامي بعامة، تتجلى في كافة مسائله وفروعه بل وأصوله.

ولهذه القاعدة تأصيل من محكم الكتاب والسنة، وإجماع واتفاق من علماء الأمة، بحيث لم يتعارض في ذلك دليلان، ولا خالف فيها عالمان.

وقد اعتمد بعض العلماء المعاصرين، كالعلامة يوسف القرضاوي، والعلامة وهبة الزحيلي، والعلامة مصطفى الزرقا على هذه القاعدة وجعلوها أساسا لكثير من فتاواهم فيما يخص النوازل المعاصرة، وإشكالات الجالية المسلمة في أوروبا، فكانوا في ذلك بين إفراط وتفريط، وربما كانوا إلى الإفراط أقرب.

فيبقى السؤال: ما هي ضوابط تلك القاعدة، وما هي قيودها، ومن له الصلاحية في تطبيقها على النوازل العصرية؟.

والحمد لله رب العالمين 
الهوامش:
(1) "القواعد الفقهية" ص308.

فهرس المصادر
1.	"شرح الكوكب المنير". تأليف تقي الدين محمد بن أحمد الفتوحي الحنبلي، عرف بابن النجار. تحقيق الدكتور محمد الزحيلي، والدكتور نزيه حماد. منشورات مركز البحث العلمي، جامعة أم القرى. (1408هـ/ 1987م).
2.	"فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري". تأليف الحافظ أحمد بن علي ابن حجر العسقلاني. ترقيم محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي. طبعة دار الفكر. بيروت.
3.	"القواعد الفقهية: مفهومها، نشأتها، تطورها، دراسة مؤلفاتها، أدلتها، مهمتها، تطبيقاتها". تأليف: علي أحمد الندوي. نشر دار القلم. دمشق، (1414هـ/ 1994م).
4.	"القواعد النورانية الفقهية" تأليف أحمد بن عبد الحليم ابن تيمية الحراني. تخريج وتعليق عبد الرؤوف عبد الحنان. نشر دار الفتح. الشارقة. (1416 هــ/ 1996م).
5.	"القواعد والأصول الجامعة والفروق والتقاسيم البديعة النافعة". تأليف عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي. نشر رمادي للنشر، الدمام (1417هـ/ 1996م).
6.	"المرتقى الذلول إلى نفائس علم الأصول" تأليف عبد السلام محمد عبد الكريم. نشر المكتبة الإسلامية. القاهرة. (1422 هــ/ 2001م).
7.	"مفردات القرآن". تأليف الحسين بن محمد الراغب الأصفهاني. الطبعة الأولى، تحقيق سيد محمد كيلاني. مطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي. القاهرة. (1381هـ/ 1961م).

-انتهى-

----------


## البريك

شكرا على الإفادة شيخنا الكريم.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم شيخنا الكبير

----------

